# Automatic box settings



## bbrazis24 (Jan 19, 2016)

when using the automatic drywall boxes, what sizes for what coats , also what crown setting for which coat is recommended for best final result


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Start narrow and get wider with each coat. No box runs the same setting every job, it depends on the recess (how deep it is) the shoulders on the sheets (which the manufacturers deny exist) and the consistency of your mud. So run a joint, check it with a knife, then change or keep your setting depending upon what you find.


----------



## Complete Const (Sep 4, 2015)

I usually use 8" 10" and if its a bowed wall use a 12" flat box. i start with the crown at 3 and adjust from there. i have learned the hard way that if your having issues with these tools adjust your mud thickness not usually the tools! i was convinced my tools weere broken until i figured out that mud was WAY too thick.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

4" fuse with banjo straight away 6" fill reccess block coat with 8" top with 12" my method


----------

